# TBG Flatband Taper



## mbortolot (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I cannot decide between a double 25-20mm taper, double 20-15mm taper, or a double 25-15mm taper, (or another recommendation). I only have experience with 25-20mm double TBG with a 5.8" active length to accommodate my 32" draw, I chronoed it today and with .50cal or 12mm lead ball bearings I got 187 ft./second giving me only around 13 ft./pounds of force. I need something with a little bit more power because I'm looking to hunt with my catapult when I go out on long backpacking trips. I'm asking for your help because I do not want to use up all of my Thera-Band trying to figure out which taper works best for me because I only have a small amount left. I'm looking for people with experience and I would like to know what the fps is behind what you recommend.

Thankyou,

Mike


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't hunt so other guys would better help you. What I understand, .50 cal isn't necessary for much SS hunting. A smaller caliber will help the fps


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

The double 25-15mm would definitely be faster with the .50 lead, but it wouldn't last as long.

Try 25-18.5 mm doubles. They have a little more taper than the 25-20's, and should last a little longer and be faster.


----------



## mbortolot (Nov 25, 2014)

Thankyou TheNewSlingshotGuy, I will try that out


----------



## mbortolot (Nov 25, 2014)

I cut the bands 25-17mm and doubled them up, I was only getting an average of 169fps with .50cal lead, and 175fps with .44cal lead. After about 100 shots, one of the bands snapped, any other ideas? I might just go with double 25-20mm again, but I'm willing to try another cut, what do you guys reccomend?


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Sorry about that! Not sure if that 1.5mm you left out would've done it.

You can make your draw longer, that always works for more speed. More length=more time for the projectile to accelerate.


----------



## James Crane (Dec 9, 2014)

For all my ammo up to [10mm-12mm lead] [7mm-9.5mm steel] i cut my bands 50mm-25mm single bands fold them at the forks i haven't chronoed them since i dont have one but everything i hit dies ive had exit wounds on birds my main ammo is 9.5 mm steel if this helps. ive always found single bands to be more effective with power and draw


----------



## James Crane (Dec 9, 2014)

Sorry for the double post but if you want to see what those bands look like here's my girl these are 40mm-25mm at the moment.


----------



## mbortolot (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks for that, I think I'll give a shot to those bands


----------

